# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Positieve ervaringen

## sietske763

Bij deze een nieuw onderwerp; bedacht door Jolanda (en samen dit topic geopend)
in dit topic kun je leuke positieve ervaringen vertellen waar je blij van kunt worden of een ander hoop mee kunt geven,

----------


## sietske763

ik de spits wel afbijten;
gisteren gingen we met de auto naar de stad, knetterdruk natuurlijk ivm koninginnedag,
dus nergens een parkeerplaats.
klopt er ineens een jonge man op ons raampje en vroeg of wij een parkeerplek nodig hadden.......ja antwoordden wij.......kom maar achter ons aan zei de man weer..en jullie hoeven ook geen parkeerkaartje te kopen, want wij hebben voor vandaag een dagkaart betaald....wij blij en verbaast dat er nog zulke aardige mensen bestonden en dan op die leeftijd...
toen we bij zijn auto aankwamen, gaf hij ons zijn parkeerkaart en wij wilden hem er geld voor geven(gedeelde kosten)en..................nee hoor, hij wilde geen cent!

daar word ik nou echt blij van...niet om de centen..maar dat er nog zulke mensen bestaan in deze vaak vreselijke IK gerichte maatschappij!

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske,
Kijk da's nog eens samenwerking.  :Smile:  Daar wordt ik nou blij van. Dank je wel.

Inderdaad, fijn dat iemand je een parkeerplaats aanwijst en ook nog het parkeerkaartje geeft. Hebben wij ook al een paar keer gedaan. 

Ik werd blij dat vandaag de zon heerlijk scheen, evenals gisteren. Het voelt toch heel anders als het niet zo somber is buiten. En dan ook nog een prijs gewonnen met mijn gedicht, dus mijn dag kan niet meer stuk.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wij geven onze kaartjes ook altijd weg......
helaas vele anderen niet.....maar gi dus wel!

en idd, wat een fantastisch weer...en de natuur is zoooooooo mooi, allemaal kleuren en geuren!

----------


## Raimun

Wel sietske , dat is 'n super positieve ervaring ..jouw dag kon niet meer stuk hé !!
Inderdaad mag je die " jonge mannen '' niet allemaal over één kam scheren..er zijn nog goede exemplaren tussen ...je moet ze maar tegen komen hé !!
Je kent mij hé ( 'n klein beetje dan toch vermoed ik haha !! )

Dus dacht ik : 
..ze heeft toch zeker niet die ene outfit aangetrokken , waarvan het stof aan twee kanten iets te kort was ..
Je weet wel welke hé ..die van onder iets te kort en van boven met 'n diep uitgesneden verluchting !!  :Cool: 
hahaha !!!
Enfin alle beetjes helpen hé !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun,
A dirty mind is a joy forever.  :Big Grin:  Ha,ha.

----------


## gossie

sorry Raimun,
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  sorry :Wink: 
Sietske wat ben je toch lief  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tjonge jonge dit topic is nu al een succes!!
al 7 reacties in een mum van tijd...
enne gossie................jij bent ook lief, van jou word ik ook altijd blij!!

----------


## sietske763

> Wel sietske , dat is 'n super positieve ervaring ..jouw dag kon niet meer stuk hé !!
> Inderdaad mag je die " jonge mannen '' niet allemaal over één kam scheren..er zijn nog goede exemplaren tussen ...je moet ze maar tegen komen hé !!
> Je kent mij hé ( 'n klein beetje dan toch vermoed ik haha !! )
> 
> Dus dacht ik : 
> ..ze heeft toch zeker niet die ene outfit aangetrokken , waarvan het stof aan twee kanten iets te kort was ..
> Je weet wel welke hé ..die van onder iets te kort en van boven met 'n diep uitgesneden verluchting !! 
> hahaha !!!
> Enfin alle beetjes helpen hé !!


hahha pffffffffffffffff op dit moment ff niet...........dan klopt er niemand op mn raampje...(doordenkertje).....zal je helpen............gewichtsproblemen!

----------


## Raimun

> @ Raimun,
> A dirty mind is a joy forever.  Ha,ha.


*ook gedachten vallen soms onrijp van de boom*

----------


## jolanda27

> *ook gedachten vallen soms onrijp van de boom*


@ Raimun,
Door zo'n verhaal krijg je natuurlijk ondeugende gedachten. Oftewel een levendige fantasie.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

voor mij is de levendige fantasie voldoende  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Vandaag leuk nieuwsje gehad, mijn schoonzoon heeft nu echt een luxeprobleem, is aan het werken bij Duvel, kennen jullie allemaal wel zeker, het lekkerste blonde bier van België waar jullie allemaal zo verzot op zijn... nu vraagt zijn vorige werkgever, Douwe Egberts, de lekkerste koffie of hij daar niet terug wil gaan werken ? Ja nu mag hij kiezen wat hij het liefste drinkt, koffie of Duvel.... Voor wat zouden jullie eigenlijk kiezen ??? Nu moet hij gaan onderhandelen eigenlijk over het "loonplaatje", wat brengt het meeste op voor mijn geldbeugel... Misschien koffie 's middags en een lekkere Duvel 's avonds ???

----------


## sietske763

natuurlijk vandaag weer positieve dingen...........
HET PRACHTIGE WEER!!
(en mn hond wil mee in de fietstas van mn brommer!
ook fantastisch, hoef ik niet meer met de auto..........lekker scheuren met hond en.......spaart een boel kosten!!die we op dit moment wel kunnen gebruiken..)

----------


## sietske763

nou ja zeg............nou ben ik het aller positiefste vergeten te posten (moet nog ff wennen dat dit topic bestaat)
ben er vandaag alweer achter dat er meerdere fijne mensen bestaan!
liep vanmorgen met de hond in het bos en zag een heerlijk bankje in de zon, dus ik denk...heerlijk, ff peukje roken en koppie laten bruinen, komt er een stuk oudere vrouw ook even uitrusten met ongeveer dezelfde hond (je snapt natuurlijk wel dat de mijne leuker is)ik raak aan de praat met die mevr. en we kwamen op het trimmen van de vachten...zij doet het zelf(echt mooi gedaan) en ik vraag of ze mijn hond een x tegen betaling wil doen....dit wilde ze wel, alleen geen geld...ze zou het me voordoen en dan mij een keer helpen....en nou komt het.....ze had 2 tondeuses (echte hondentond. richting 150 euro) en ik mocht er wel 1 van haar hebben!!!ze had er 1 met snoer en dat beviel haar niet zo dus had ze nu 1 met accu...nou ja zeg............helemaal gratis!!!
als we een afspraak hebben, neem ik een dikke bos bloemen mee voor haar!
tjeeeeee wat een geluk weer, want we kunnen nu geen tondeuse en geen trimslon betalen.
wat lopen er toch fijne mensen rond op deze aardbol!

en nee raimun............ik had normale kleding aan  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: (let op mn poppetje :Wink: )

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag leuk nieuwsje gehad, mijn schoonzoon heeft nu echt een luxeprobleem, is aan het werken bij Duvel, kennen jullie allemaal wel zeker, het lekkerste blonde bier van België waar jullie allemaal zo verzot op zijn... nu vraagt zijn vorige werkgever, Douwe Egberts, de lekkerste koffie of hij daar niet terug wil gaan werken ? Ja nu mag hij kiezen wat hij het liefste drinkt, koffie of Duvel.... Voor wat zouden jullie eigenlijk kiezen ??? Nu moet hij gaan onderhandelen eigenlijk over het "loonplaatje", wat brengt het meeste op voor mijn geldbeugel... Misschien koffie 's middags en een lekkere Duvel 's avonds ???


Ik zou zeker eerst kiezen voor de nodige Duvel's  :Wink: ...daarna 'n paar tassen straffe Douwe E..
al was het maar om in bed te kunnen springen als het weer langs komt !!! :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

@ sietske ....
Had ik wel begrepen van die kleding hoor ....maar ja 't zou kunnen hé  :Wink: 
Daarbij , het waardevolle ,het mooiste zit toch van binnen !! 
De rest is maar noodzakelijke verpakking !! 
Als we ons enkel op de verpakking blindstaren ...kunnen we nogal eens bedrogen aankomen hé !!  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Hum Raimun, hij kan 's avonds misschien voor de Duvel kiezen en 's morgens voor de koffie tegen de katers die hij gaat tegenkomen ???? Hij werkte graag bij Douwe Egberts maar werkt nu ook graag bij Duvel en hij is in een bierbrouwersgilde, dus hij brouwt ook zijn eigen bier.. dat wordt moeilijk he ?? De doorgroeikansen zijn wel groter bij Douwe Egberts, het loon ligt ook hoger en hij kent iedereen daar al en mijn dochter heeft daar ook al 3 of 4 jaar vakantiewerk gedaan op de communicatiedienst... en ze vragen haar ook altijd terug, misschien daar samen aan de slag gaan, hebben ze later maar 1 auto nodig om te gaan werken, is ook een kost gespaard... 
Jij bent toch ne charel zelle gelijk dat ze dat hier zeggen, altijd een grap en een grol maar wel leuk hoor... je fleurt mijn dag soms op, zoals vele hier hoor... Ook ons Jo, Sietske, Gossie, allemaal kanjers maar in het vrouwelijk dan...

----------


## sietske763

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat betekent ""ne charel?? :Confused: grapjas ofzo??

----------


## christel1

Ja zoiets Sietske....

----------


## jolanda27

Yes, wij gaan zometeen voor een paar daagjes weg.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
Lang geleden, ik heb er zin in. 
Wens iedereen een fijn weekend, hou je goed, liefs en tot over een paar dagen, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Nou gisteravond had ik een oriflame party bij mij thuis! Hartstikke gezellig met allemaal maskertjes enzo! En omdat ik gastvrouw was mag je altijd een cadeau uitzoeken, of als je meer dan 135 euro aan bestellingen hebt dan krijg je een cadeaubon van 45 euro. Nou ik had dus meer verkocht dan 135 euro=)=) Dus ik mocht voor 45 euro make up uitzoeken!=)=) Had een vrij dure mascara besteld (zou ik normaal nooit doen) Een heerlijke parfum, een oogschaduw en handcreme :Smile:  :Smile:  Was een hartstikke gezellig avond!=)=)

----------


## sietske763

> Yes, wij gaan zometeen voor een paar daagjes weg. 
> Lang geleden, ik heb er zin in. 
> Wens iedereen een fijn weekend, hou je goed, liefs en tot over een paar dagen, Jolanda


heb ik iets gemist............
wist niet dat je weg zou gaan.........

maar dat is dus fantastisch nieuws!!!
meid, geniet ervan, lekker met je man....
ff hoofd leegmaken en GENIETEN!!!
je hebt het verdient!
veel geluk en plezier!
kus!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag waren we bij AH gaan shoppen en we kregen zo allemaal kleine poppetjes in zakjes om winkeltje mee te spelen maar ja wij hebben geen peuters of kleuters meer, stond daar een mevrouw naast onze wagen die ook aan het inpakken was met een meisje van een jaar of 3 in haar karretje, hebben we gevraagd of zij die pakjes wou voor haar dochtertje, 11 poppetjes en ze was er echt heel blij mee, super gelukkig dat ze was, dat is toch ook positief te noemen he ?

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk, alles wat leuk is, is positief!
wij sparen die dingen voor het kleinkind van mijn HH.

hoe bevalt trouwens de AH in B?

----------


## christel1

Wij gaan niet naar AH in B hoor, wel in NL is korter dan de AH winkels in B, dan moeten we naar Antwerpen of die richting en Axel is Zeeland en ligt hier maar op 22 km van bij ons ventje in Lokeren. Ik zou het eens moeten vragen aan mensen die wel in B gaan... denk dat het hen heel goed bevalt, de meeste willen er zelfs 1 in hun stad of dorp.

----------


## sietske763

sorry, was altijd al slecht in topo....maar waar ga je dan de grens over

----------


## dotito

@Christel, Sietske,


AH in België heeft hier wel goed te doen hoor. Alleen is het hier in Antwerpen verschrikkelijk druk.... :Confused: vooral na 17.00 u niet te doen! Voordeel is wel dat prijzen gelijk zijn dan in NL. Alleen is de AH van NL veel groter dan bij ons hier. Als ik kleine inkopen ga doen ga ik naar de AH in Antwerpen, maar het gebeurd nog wel dat we regelmatig naar Hulst gaan. En dan gaan we ook ineens naar C1000 want dat is ook een leuke winkel. En als ik niet teveel last heb van mijn rug gaan we ook naar Nettorama(bergen op zoom)dat is pas een goedkope winkel.


Ook ik heb ik leuks meegemaakt. Nu niet direct iets positief, maar was er wel enorm blij  :Big Grin: mee! Een paar weken geleden kreeg ik een reclame van de hema. Daar stond een heel mooi kleedje in voor weinig geld ik geloof 14.50. Ik eerst naar de hema hier bij ons toen bleek dat die levering niet was binnen gekomen. Dan naar een andere hema denk in totaal dat ik er wel 3 heb afgedaan. De ene zei; de levering komt niet meer, de andere winkel zei; volgende week komt dat kleedje binnen. Ik dacht van heb nu 3 winkels gedaan, was zo teleurgesteld, en dacht van is genoeg ga er gewoon niet meer om. Nu vorige week ging ik naar hema bij ons in dorp voor servieten en nog wat kleine spullen. En wat zie ik daar ineens hangen..... :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  dat kleedje....waar ze nog maar 1 stuk van hadden liggen. Ik direct naar de maat gekeken en nu bleek dat het mijn maat was  :EEK!:  medium. Is dat nu toeval.....Ik deed dat kleedje aan en paste mij echt als gegoten. Was was ik zo blij.... :Big Grin:  met dat kleedje dat ik al zo lang wou  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Oei nu vraag je me iets sietske, waar gaan we de grens over, ik denk in Koewacht of zoiets..... zou eens moeten googelen eerlijk gezegd, ik kijk nooit naar de namen van de dorpen, ik voel het gewoon aan de wegen als we Nederland binnen rijden... dan wordt mijn rug zo niet meer ingedeukt, ja het is Koewacht dus. Nettorama ken ik niet Do, wat verkopen ze daar eigenlijk ? C1000 bestaat niet meer in Axel, daarvoor moeten we ook naar Hulst maar daar komen we eigenlijk niet zo veel in Hulst, ligt op 10 km van Axel eigenlijk, ja bij POT in Hulst daar gaan we soms wel eens binnen en bij Lidl in Hulst. 
Ja AH in NL is wel groot toch in Axel maar jij vanuit Antwerpen zit wel dichter bij Hulst dan wij vanuit Lokeren alhoewel, denk dat je toch verder van NL zit dan wij van hieruit en naar de kust gaan we ook altijd in Zeeland, veel rustiger dan bij ons, wat kan het leven leuk zijn he ?

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Nettorama is een hele grote supermarkt zoals C1000 en AH daar zijn veel producten en voedingswaren zeer goedkoop alé voor ons toch als Belgen. Helaas word er niet zoveel reclame van gemaakt omdat het daar zo goedkoop is. Jammer dat het zo ver rijden is  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Na de negatieve dagen toch een lichtpunt  :Smile:  .....dochter heeft me daar juist gezegt ...volgende mnd. word ik 60 jaar ...zij gaat die dag haar living leeg maken ....omdat ik hier thuis niet met het slabeur zou zitten ...toffffffffffff..... te vermoeiend voor mij ..... :Wink:  Dank !!!!!  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

De kogel is door de kerk, volgend schooljaar krijg ik er een tiener bij die bij mij komt wonen in de week, hij wil niet meer op internaat en had er met zijn papa over gesproken en hij mag bij mij komen wonen in de week gedurende 3 dagen en 1 dagje bij zijn oma. Blijkbaar is het bij tantie toch nog niet zo slecht en hij heeft al beloofd dat hij gaat helpen met klusjes enzo, alhoewel als hij even handig is als mijn zoon.... dat belooft nog iets te worden... dus deze zomer weten we wat doen, zolder volledig opknappen zodat alles klaar is in september om onze logé op te vangen gedurende een schooljaar dus... misschien wil hij na een maand al terug naar het internaat want tante is streng wat het studeren betreft :-) maar toch positief dat hij nu niet meer naar het internaat moet hoor, ben echt blij voor hem...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wat ben jij toch een lieve tante  :Smile: ....denk dat er weinige zijn die dat zouden doen  :Wink: 


@Suske,

Dat is wel lief van je dochter hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## pandabeer

Sinds de kuur vorig jaar nu bijna geen last van de hooikoorts mee. Een heerlijk gevoel, om zonder angst te kunnen denken: laat de zomer maar komen.
(nu nog een paar kilo'tjes eraf, maar de goede moed zit er al in  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb een heerlijk weekend achter de rug.  :Smile: 
Moe maar voldaan van het slenteren door een oude stad. Het was wel koud, maar gelukkig vrijwel droog.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zo, dat hebben we weer gehad. Back to earth, ha-ha.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hé toffff...dat jij je neef onderdak geeft .... :Wink:  chapeau .....mijn hoed af .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  je moet het maar doen ..... :Smile:  voeg daarbij de verbouwingen ...amaai ..succes  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

hmmm brave tantes moeten er ook zijn zeker ? Nee nee ik zie kinderen ook liever gelukkig dan ongelukkig opgroeien hoor en wat is nu 1 schooljaar op een mensenleven ? peanuts zeker ? en als hij zich hier echt thuis voelt bij zijn tante, zijn lievelingsneef en nichtje... ze zijn samen opgegroeid van baby tot de twintigers en tieners die ze nu zijn, elke dag of toch bijna alle dagen zagen ze elkaar. Liefde en leed hebben ze met elkaar gedeeld, samen op vakantie gaan met tante en de kinderen, naar de zee, naar Denemarken en nog vele andere dingens ook... Sommige mensen zullen me wel gek verklaren, ik ben eindelijk uit de studenten in juli en nu neem ik er terug 1 bij.... Maar eigenlijk gaat het niet veel verschil uitmaken hoor, nu zit hij hier toch al minstens 2 dagen per week... en hij heeft al tegen zijn papa gezegd dat ik qua studeren strenger ben dan op het internaat, dat belooft dus...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,

Was ik ook vergeten te zeggen, ik vind het ook mooi van jou dat je dit doet voor hem.  :Embarrassment: 
Succes met de verbouwing, overigens.

----------


## Elisabeth9

och wat een leuk Topic, ik zie het "nu" pas voor het eerst...Sorry..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

er wordt gebeld, ik moet open doen...tot de volgende keer, gezellie hier...dag Sietske en Jolanda...goed bedacht meiden...Groetjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Deze jokes, moppen heb ik vandaag in de krant gelezen, waarom de treinen soms niet op tijd kunnen rijden en wat de treinbegeleiders dan durven omroepen, toch een beetje fun op de sporen of naast de sporen of in de trein, veel leesgenot, zoiets maakt mijn dag goed se 
De leukste 'berichten aan de reiziger'

1.Bij aankomst in Denderleeuw: “Degenen die een trein hebben genomen, gelieve deze bij het uitstappen terug te geven.”

2."U kan de komende tien minuten nog volop genieten van uw buren, want de trein heeft tien minuten vertraging."

3.Een slecht sprekende Franstalige conducteur: “Bedankt voor uw verstand!” (denk dat hij bedoelde bedankt voor uw begrip)

4.Nog een Franstalige conducteur: "Er zijn nog vrijplaatsen in de laatste wagon." ( vrije plaatsen)

5.“Diegene die net klop heeft gehad, gelieve buiten te komen. Uw dader is gevat.”

6."Beste reizigers, wij staan momenteel stil omdat het remsysteem niet meer werkt."

7.“Dames en heren, wij hebben een onbepaalde vertraging en die is te wijten aan de helaasheid der dingen”. (Twee jaar geleden, na dagen ellende en vertragingen was het voor de IC-trein Brussel-Poperinge weer prijs en toen deelde de conducteur dit doodgemoedereerd mee.)

8."We staan even stil want we zitten in de polonaise tussen Noord en Centraal."
(Brussel Noord en Brussel Centraal)

9."Beste reiziger, this is your captain speaking, welkom aan boord van de IC-trein met bestemming Antwerpen Centraal. We rijden op dit moment tachtig kilometer per uur en de buitentemperatuur bedraagt 19° Celsius. Mijn collega's en ik wensen u een prettige en aangename reis aan boord van deze trein."

10."Bericht aan alle reizigers. Let goed op uw spullen. Er zijn pick-pockets gesignaleerd. Bericht aan alle pick-pockets. Gelieve de trein de eerstkomende halte te verlaten."

11."Beste reizigers, we hebben een onbepaalde vertraging wegens het ontbreken van een locomotief."

12."Wegens een meningsverschil tussen mij en de machinist vertrekken we pas over tien minuten, als het dan al bijgelegd is tenminste!"

13."Beste reiziger, u zou me beter verstaan mocht dit materieel niet verouderd zijn. Maar dit is de trein richting Boom-Puurs ..."

14."Beste reiziger, gelieve ons te verontschuldigen voor de vertraging. We kunnen niet aan volle snelheid rijden, want we worden opgehouden door een hogesnelheidstrein."

15."Beste reizigers, uw trein naar Antwerpen heeft een onbepaalde vertraging door een aanrijding met een pony ... Dat is een klein paard."

16."De trein zal ongeveer een minuut te vroeg aankomen in het station van Antwerpen-Berchem, onze excuses voor dit ongemak."

17."De Brussels Airport Express stopt vandaag niet aan de luchthaven."

18."Dames en heren, welkom in de trein met bestemming Brussel. Deze trein stopt (kleine pauze) overal!"

19."Welkom in deze trein. Jan, Piet, Joris, Korneel en ik wensen u een goede reis."

20."Beste reizigers, de trein staat momenteel stil omdat de machinist op het toilet zit."

Ik heb er ooit eens 1 gehoord, beste reizigers, we hebben vertraging opgelopen omdat er een kalfje op de sporen liep en de machinist dit beestje niet wilde doodrijden..... 

Echt waar hoor, echt gebeurd.... Wie kent er nog zoiets als jullie soms de trein nemen ?

----------


## Flogiston

Vlak voor aankomst op het station van de luchthaven Schiphol:

"Dames en heren, over enkele minuten zullen wij aankomen op de luchthaven Schiphol. Reizigers voor de richtingen Barcelona, Istanbul, Los Angeles, Sidney, Tokyo en La Paz wordt verzocht hier over te stappen."

Een andere:

"Dames en heren, wij naderen helaas station Utrecht Centraal, het eindpunt van deze reis."

----------


## christel1

Met de trein is het altijd een beetje reizen he.... oei oei en dat voor een ex-medewerker van de belgische spoorwegen, maar ze weten niet wat ze daar missen hoor.... maar ja het is nu eenmaal zo zeker ?

----------


## Flogiston

Mededeling via de omroep op station Zwolle:
"Dames en heren, hier volgt een mededeling voor reizigers richting Groningen: de trein naar Groningen is zojuist vertrokken."
Of dit nu behulpzaam is...?

Dit bericht werd omgeroepen op station Amsterdam Centraal:
"Dames en heren, de Intercity naar Utrecht heeft een nog onbekende vertraging wegens te late binnenkomst van het materieel. Herhaling: de Intercity naar Utrecht staat gereed op spoor 2."
De spoorwegen zijn soms uitermate flexibel...

In de trein komt de conducteur voorbij. Een reiziger vraagt aan de conducteur: "Meneer, ik moet naar Amsterdam. Kan ik blijven zitten?" Waarop de conducteur antwoordt: "Dat kan, maar u mag ook gaan staan."

Later, vlak voordat de trein station Amsterdam binnenrijdt, vraagt de reiziger: "Conducteur, is dit Amsterdam?" Waarop de conducteur antwoordt: "Nee, dit is een trein!"

Zelf gehoord op station Utrecht Centraal, bij de informatiebalie. Een vrouw meldt zich bij de informatiebalie en vraagt op welk spoor de trein uit Frankfurt aankomt die om 17:58 in Utrecht wordt verwacht. De man van de informatiebalie zoekt het op in zijn systeem, en antwoordt dan: "Die trein vertrekt van spoor 4a". Waarop de vrouw hem verbaasd aankijkt, en uitlegt: "Meneer, ik kom niet iemand wegbrengen, ik kom iemand ophalen! Ik wil dus niet weten van welk spoor de trein vertrekt, maar op welk spoor hij aankomt!"

----------


## sietske763

hahahaaa, dit wordt een positieve moppen topic....

----------


## christel1

Die spoorwegmoppen zijn wel echt heel goed he ??? Maar echt toen ik nog in het station werkte dan kwam er elke avond op hetzelfde moment een man vragen waar zijn trein vertrok maar elke dag op hetzelfde uur he... en op een bepaalde dag heb ik hem ook eens gezegd, mijnheer, elke dag op hetzelfde spoor op hetzelfde uur, daarna is hij het nooit meer komen vragen foei foei.... en als vrouw was ik het zo beu om door de reizigers voor piet snot genomen te worden, je staat daar in uniform en met een kepi op om info te geven en je geeft correcte informatie maar nee dan gaan ze het nog eens vragen aan een vent in een geel kostuumke die daar met een borstel rondloopt en die echt niks wist van uurregelingen of hetgene ik gezegd had wel juist was... man man en die mannen die stuurden ze dan terug naar mij maar dan durfden ze niets meer te komen vragen... 
En ook meegemaakt... ik sta op het perron en alles liep in het honderd 's avonds, treinen afgeschaft, te laat en de ene voor de andere... ik gaf info en er komen 2 zatterikken zeveren..... en het was eerst de trein naar Luik en dan naar Welkenraedt... en maar zeveren tegen mij en ze gaan naar de infobalie waar niemand meer zat... en ik zeg luidop dat andere mensen het wel konden horen, quels cons (welke imbicielen... ) bleek dat er 1 van die 2 zijn vrouw achter mij stond en dat het een nieuwe baas was die in het station kwam werken maar die ik niet kende, miserie miserie.... die is me daar in het frans komen verwijten op het bureau en ik heb hem met zijn zatte kl... buitengezwierd maar ik heb wel 50 frank moeten betalen.. ik was "onbeleefd" geweest tegen een reiziger maar heb wel gelijk gekregen van mijn andere bazen hoor, 1 van mijn bazen was zijn gangen nagegaan en mijnheer had dik gelogen... hilarisch gewoon, ik heb daar echt met heel veel plezier mijn werk altijd gedaan... door weer en wind

----------


## christel1

http://www.sporteditie.nl/column/geo...de_opportunist

Kijk naar de naam onder het artikel... kan hij het of kan hij het niet ??? Is mijn neef he.. van wie zou hij het schrijftalent hebben en is voor een Nederlandse krant hoor.... ben ik fier op dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat een prachtig verhaal van de dame in het bos op een bankje!!!  :Big Grin:  "gratis" een tondeuse en een Les om het te leren!!!! het is je gegund meid... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Positieve ervaring: a ) dat mijn zusje mijn Hotel heeft betaald pas geleden van een paar daagjes! b) ik moest een vriend geld betalen en toen stortte hij het geld terug op mijn rekening in verband met mijn vele uitgaven aan de Dierenkliniek!!! dit was voor de Hond zei hij...wat een "lief" gebaar van beiden....ik kan het haast niet aannemen, maar een mens "moet" ook leren ontvangen!!!!  :Big Grin:  Bedankt......

----------


## jolanda27

Er kan zoveel "mis" gaan iedere dag opnieuw, dat ik iedere dag mijn zegeningen tel.  :Embarrassment: 
Het leven kan mooi zijn, maar je moet wel zelf de slingers ophangen.  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Het zonnetje schijnt .. :Smile:  oefff ...meer dan welkom ............. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  clematis bloemt ...de irissen laten hun eerste bloemblaadjes zien vndg ...salie ....kleurt in het mauve ....de viooltjes... bloemen al 2 mnd. ....de rozen staan in knop ....kamperfoelie in knop ..... gerariums in volle bloem ...(overwinterde in de veranda )..... fuschia's laten hun rood neusje zien ....hoera .....de kleuren-pracht kan beginnen ...ik met een glaasje in de hand..... op mijn tuin-bank ....ZEN  :Wink:  ...santé .....op jullie gezondheid !!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Fijn weekend  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

't was zalig in het zonnetje vandaag hoor en mijn clematis begint thuis ook te bloeien.. en de bloemekes beginnen hier bij ons ventje ook boven te komen. We hebben de tuin een groot onderhoud gegeven en daarna lekker genoten van een glasje wijn in het zonnetje in bikini... dus weer een mooi kleurke se zonder te verbranden, had me wel ingesmeerd hoor want de zon geeft al ferm warmte.... nog een fijn hopelijk zonnig weekend voor iedereen ...

----------


## jolanda27

Suske en Christel, dat is weer genieten, als alles in bloei gaat komen.
@ Christel, lekker zonnen, het was lekker weer vandaag.
Ik heb een paar dagen in de tuin gewerkt en nu staat alles er ook weer mooi bij. De vogels vliegen op en aan in mijn tuin. Groenlingen, vinken, meesjes, en de merel heeft ook een nest in onze tuin. 
De natuur is nog fris groen nu.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag een etentje gehad met mijn dochter, gezellig naar de Italiaan, super lekker gegeten, zij vis, ik een pizza met een paar lekkere glaasjes wijn en water en een thee voor haar (chauffeur) en een limoncella voor mij.. en nu begint de blokperiode dus een mooie afsluiter van het schooljaar en een begin voor de blokperiode, en 't was gezellig zo'n moeder dochterdagje-etentje

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat leuk voor je, groot gelijk, geniet er maar van. Fijn dat je zo'n leuke dag gehad hebt, én lekker gegeten.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Vanavond en gisteren heb ik geschilderd thuis. Er komt eindelijk schot in mijn "koeien" schilderij. Ik vind koeien heel leuke beesten, die horen in de wei.  :Smile:  Landelijker kan niet. 
Zaterdag ga ik exposeren, daar heb ik zin in.  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Vanavond en gisteren heb ik geschilderd thuis. Er komt eindelijk schot in mijn "koeien" schilderij. Ik vind koeien heel leuke beesten, die horen in de wei.  Landelijker kan niet. 
> Zaterdag ga ik exposeren, daar heb ik zin in.


Hej Jolanda..
laat bij gelegenheid 'ns weten waar die expositie plaats vindt !!
wie weet maak ik er 'n uitstapje van ...naar de Peelstreek !
Natuurlijk kan ik ook op het koeiengeloei afgaan ....
in welke weide ik dan terecht kom mag joost weten ..haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
grts...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: je komt terecht in een mooie groene wei waar het goed vertoeven is voor de koeien.( er heerst blijdschap  :Stick Out Tongue: )..het ziet er altijd zo vredig uit als de koeien buitenstaan...soms zie ik een stal met koeien die binnen staan, dat vindt ik echt heeeeeeeeeeeel Erg....ik vraag mij af voor voor een soort boer dat is....dieren moeten naar buiten kunnen gaan en de lucht opsnuifen.... :Wink: 

soms maak je positieve ervaringen mee, maar vergeet je het om hier op te schrijven...laatst was ik voor de 5e keer bij de dierenarts en en wat denk je? ik hoefde niets te betalen...toppie....ik kreeg ook nog een bot mee voor Bhody zijn gebit...dit was goed voor zijn tanden...moet 1 x per week..ja,ja.... :Big Grin:  ik was er zeer blij om....
kleine vreugde momenten zijn er altijd....het gaat niet altijd om geld....de blijdschap op iemand zijn gezicht als je merkt dat je hem of haar hebt kunnen helpen geeft mij een zeer bevredigend gevoel...het is goed denk ik dan, fijn dat ik iets kan betekenen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Een positieve ervaring was vandaag die wandeling door het Swalme land.
Zeer veel energie op gedaan. :Smile:  En ook daar wat achtergelaten. :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dat is mooi Gossie...bij achterlaten denk ik aan verdriet.... :Wink: 

ik wens je een heleboel energie en kracht toe om het pad weer verder te bewandelen....afscheid nemen van een zeer geliefd persoon is intens verdrietig, en de dag komt altijd dat "jij" weer wat beter in je vel zit en je wat gelukkiger voelt....ga af en toe maar even weg als je kunt want je hebt het nodig....Tof die wandeling dus... :Smile:  ik ben blij voor je...dag lief mens...
Dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Gisteren een workshop koe schilderen gedaan samen met mijn dochter. Het was echt leuk. Ik had het cadeau gekregen voor mijn verjaardag. Morgenavond mag ik nog een keer op herhaling.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  Het is leuk om samen weer iets met mijn dochter te doen op een ontspannen manier. Én ik hou er nog iets leuks aan over.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda .....
vraagje...

dat " koe schilderen " ..was dat met of zonder geluid ?.. :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda .....
> vraagje...
> 
> dat " koe schilderen " ..was dat met of zonder geluid ?..


@ Raimun,
Van de koe zijn kant zonder, van de schilderkant mét.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Laat ik maar eens mezelf een schouderklopje geven. Ik ben al 17,5 kilo afgevallen. Daardoor is mijn cholesterolwaarde ook weer veel beter geworden. 
 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  Daarbij voel ik mij ook nog eens veel fitter, wat wil ik nog meer?

----------


## sietske763

fantastisch!!! je zal nu zeker ook wel minder warmte aanvallen hebben..
in hoeveel tijd??

----------


## christel1

amai super gedaan hoor zoveel afvallen Jolanda, ik moet niet afvallen maar mijn cholesterol is goed maar ik moet wel mijn medicatie blijven nemen dus. Super voor jou dat het ook anders kan dus

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel en Sietske, dank je wel voor het compliment.
Ik ben al in februari begonnen, ik doe het op een verantwoorde manier. Dus niet té snel, want dat is niet goed. 
Op deze manier kan ik het goed volhouden.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ja maar Jo op nog geen 6 maanden tijd is dit wel al een superresultaat hoor, daar mag je enorm fier op zijn. Nog veel succes als er nog wat kilo'tjes afmoeten.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ja maar Jo op nog geen 6 maanden tijd is dit wel al een superresultaat hoor, daar mag je enorm fier op zijn. Nog veel succes als er nog wat kilo'tjes afmoeten.


Christel, 
Dank je wel voor het compliment, ik ben er ook erg blij mee. Voel me stukken beter erdoor. Ik ga rustig door, (wil er nog 7 afhebben en dan ga ik langzaam afbouwen totdat ik op dat gewicht blijf).
Hoe gaat het met jou? Sterkte met alles en alle behandelingen. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, vrijdag nog eens op controlen bij de orthopedist en dan zien we weer verder, mijn rekening is al gepluimd door alle rekeningen die ik al betaald heb deze maand, wordt weer een leuke maand dus.... ziekenhuiskosten, autotaksen pfff niet te doen dus...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Oeh hoe leuk! Ik had gisteren voor de grap tegen een leerling gezegd dat ze wel taart voor mij mee mocht nemen. (De leerling ging nl op verjaardagsvisite). Kwam de leerling vanochtend de klas binnen met 3 van die bodemtaarten en 3 vlaaivullingen en slagroom! Omdat ze het zo gezellig vond met mij als juf en omdat ze het erg leuk heeft gehad in groep 2. Hoe sweet!!!!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag een mooi compliment gekregen van mijn neefje, de jongen die hier volgend jaar bij mij gaat komen logeren om zijn studies te kunnen afmaken. 
Ik vroeg of hij zich thuis voelde bij ons en hij antwoordde zo heel lief maar "ik ben hier toch thuis"..... dus tante heel gelukkig, heb nog 2 kussen gekregen van hem, had zijn broek snel gewassen en gedroogd omdat ze vol modder hing, zijn schoenen afgekuist van de modder en hem eten gegeven deze avond, mijn pizza, zal wel een boterham eten dan en hem nog geld gegeven voor zijn trein te betalen, tante zijn is heel leuk hoor, zeker als je lieve neefjes en nichtjes hebt.

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag een mooi compliment gekregen van mijn neefje, de jongen die hier volgend jaar bij mij gaat komen logeren om zijn studies te kunnen afmaken. 
> Ik vroeg of hij zich thuis voelde bij ons en hij antwoordde zo heel lief maar "ik ben hier toch thuis"..... dus tante heel gelukkig, heb nog 2 kussen gekregen van hem, had zijn broek snel gewassen en gedroogd omdat ze vol modder hing, zijn schoenen afgekuist van de modder en hem eten gegeven deze avond, mijn pizza, zal wel een boterham eten dan en hem nog geld gegeven voor zijn trein te betalen, tante zijn is heel leuk hoor, zeker als je lieve neefjes en nichtjes hebt.


Christel , 
mocht jij je geroepen voelen , ik ben ook nog 'n tante aan 't zoeken !! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Christel , 
> mocht jij je geroepen voelen , ik ben ook nog 'n tante aan 't zoeken !!


Ha die Raimun, zo'n goed kosthuis wil ik ook wel.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

hmm ik ben ondertussen 15 keer tante, 10 keer groottante, elfde op komst ???? Maar moest je langs komen, een boterham kan je altijd krijgen hoor....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Deze week was mijn laatste week op stage. 
Kreeg allemaal hele leuke positieve en lieve woorden mee. 
Ik was een zeer enthousiaste stagiaire ging leuk met de kinderen om en ze gaan me erg missen. Ook omdat ik eigenlijk alles wel deed en amper stil kon zitten en het werk erg goed zag liggen. Ook van de ouders kreeg ik veel mee dat de kinderen het vaak over mij hadden en dat ik erg leuk was. Altijd erg fijn om te horen toch!! Ook heb ik onwijs veel lieve cadeautjes gekregen, 
1 leerling had voor de juffen een pak muffin beslag en muffin vormpjes. De beide juffen kregen ronde muffin vormpjes en ik kreeg muffin vormpjes in de vorm van hartjes. Dit omdat deze leerling altijd verliefd op mij was! Hihi

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Dolfijn.....wat een lief gebaar van dat kind met die "harten" vormpjes...ach kinderen zijn zo eerlijk dat is zo aandoenlijk....
fijn voor jou om zo gewaardeerd te worden....dat doet een mensenhart goed !!!!

nou lieverd ga nu maar lekker genieten van je weekend.....veel knusheid en romantiek wens ik jou...laat je "hart" maar overslaan van plezier....doegieeeeeeee
Knuffel van Elisa  :Smile: 

Christel: ach je bent gewoon een hele goede moeder voor allen die aan de tafel aanschuiven...je hebt het "hart" op de juiste plek zitten, en al je kinderen en die van anderen voelen die Liefde van jou...
ik zou graag een boterham meeeten en jou eigen gebakken patattekes en dan gingen we ons buikje voleten..dan wil ik daarna in je tuin zitten en spelen met je mooie dieren en samen genieten van een pafke ( sigaretje) klinkt leuk toch?
dikke zoen...fijn weekend...minder pijn...minder rekeningen....Liefsssss  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: ach die leuke droge hunor van jou, ik moest er wederom om lachen....of de koe lawaai maakt....soms niet...
maar ik geef jou een melodieuze loeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii daggggggggggggg ik ga maar eens na buiten toe want Bhody wil een beetje gras eten....
Lieve groeten van hier...Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Jootje: potdikke meid wat ben je toch veel afgevallen....ik vindt het bijzonder knap van je om dit te presteren, dat valt niet mee...toppie....
geniet nu maar fijn van je vakantie....kamer al klaar? alles op zijn tijd....het is "wijntijd"....Liefssss

Sietske: jij bent ook al zo in de weer met die kilo's....hou vol maar maak het niet te gek he? af en toe een gezonde versnapering, maar je hebt lef om er weer aan te beginnen.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..toppie....kuzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## christel1

Elisa, moest je bij mij komen dan zou ik toch wel frietjes maken hoor met stoofvlees, ons nationaal belgisch gerecht met een ferme portie mayonaise erbij en een glas goeie wijn. 

Gisteren heb ik heel mijn dochter haar thesis nog eens nagelezen op fouten, heb er toch nog een paar gevonden (taalfreakje Christel) en daarna heeft ze alles afgeprint, tot later dan middernacht bezig geweest, bijna 600 pagina's en deze morgen zijn we alles gaan afgeven aan de unief, nu wachten op haar punten in september, nog lang he ???? 

Maar verder voel ik me redelijk goed hoor...

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth...

Hej ...ik vermoed dat jij 'n super de luxe positieve injectie gekregen hebt ,
op die boerderij daar in Frankrijk !!

Initiatiecursus "" Leven als God in Frankrijk !! ""  :Cool: 

Bij gelegenheid vermeld je dat adres maar eens op NGF !!  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ben nog es groottante geworden van een meisje Lore....
Ben al groottante van Mathieu, Nathan, Dean, Liam, Maxime, Edouard, Quinten, Tibo, Lisa, Lani en nu Lore erbij, cool he ? Word ik nu echt oud, ben wel nog maar 50 he...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: het water loopt mij in den mond...ach wat gezellig zo'n verhaaltje he?  :Big Grin: 
wat je dochter betreft...geweldig dat je zo'n talenknobbel hebt en fouten signaleert bij de thesis van je dochter...600 pagina's...mijn hemel ik kan Belgie doorrijden over zoveel papier... :Stick Out Tongue:  nu hebben jullie alles afgegeven, dat geeft rust he voor beiden...keurig netjes, dat is tof....heb nu dan maar een fijn weekend...blij om te horen dat het iets beter met je gaat...Knuf... :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: Het was een belevenis daar in Frankrijk....ik heb er veel spanningen beleefd, maar het Land heeft mij omarmd en ik heb genoten van het uitzicht, en de bergen, en de witte koeien, en de bevolking...verder is het te kort om alles te zien, maar het was goed voor mijn geest en ziel....ik hoop dat deze energieboots nog even bij mij aanwezig blijft...ik doe mijn best....leuk gezegd trouwens...dank....Groetjes... :Smile:  daggggggggggg

----------


## christel1

En Elisa, heeft ons snel taalbad je iets vooruit geholpen in La douce France ? Maar ik heb daar nooit witte koeien gezien.. misschien overgekeken vroeger ? 
Ben wel blij dat je een toffe vakantie gehad hebt. 
Groetjes

----------


## jolanda27

De altijd optimistische Elisabeth met haar raadgevingen. En een ieder een hart onder de riem steken, daar krijg je vanzelf goede zin van.  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben héél erg blij dat hier een grote kringloopwinkel is gekomen.  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Net als mijn moeder (van wie heb ik het?) vind ik het heerlijk om rond te neuzen in zo'n winkel. Je vind er de leukste dingen.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel-Lief: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa jou woordenschat is formidabel... :Big Grin:  Dank.....

Jolanda: heerlijk wegdromen in de Kringloopwinkel bij oude meuk ( spullen) van vroeger en nu...ook vindt ik het leuk om te zien wat voor volk (mensen) er rondlopen...de 1 komt voorbij in een Mercedes auto, de volgende met een bakfiets of een gammel bakkie ( auto) maar allemaal "hopen" we iets moois te ontdekken en te kopen en daarna genieten we en lopen we glunderend de Kringloop uit....
Sietske.....waar ben je.....we gaan daar ook een keer heen in de veerallee daar hebben ze lekkere appeltaart.... :Big Grin:  duurt wel een jaar bij ons, maar ja we zijn 2 zotte meiden...hahahahahaha...geeft niet...dit is liefde op afstand toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  daggggggg wat positief winkelen he?

----------


## Neetje

> Ik ben héél erg blij dat hier een grote kringloopwinkel is gekomen. 
> Net als mijn moeder (van wie heb ik het?) vind ik het heerlijk om rond te neuzen in zo'n winkel. Je vind er de leukste dingen.


Ik heb bijna heel mijn huis opnieuw ingericht met spullen uit onze terre-des-hommes winkel. Alles is daar betaalbaar en voor n goed doel draag ik op die manier ook mijn steentje bij ... win-win situatie dus

----------


## Raimun

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tt...hp?frame1=talk

Hoi ....
ben je alleen en wil je toch effe kletsen ...
ga naar bovenstaande link !!
daar kan je 'n gezellig one-man/women gesprekje voeren , 
over om het even welk hot item !! 
Je kan het zo gek niet bedenken ..respons is verzekerd !! 
Succes !! :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Proficiat aan Efke Zonderland voor zijn gouden medaille op de Olympische spelen, hij heeft deze week mijn dag goedgemaakt,echt heel knap geturnd en heeft jullie land positief op de wereldbol gezet. Zijn oefening was TOP

----------


## Neetje



----------


## christel1

Tof Neetje, 
Doet me denken aan mijn jeugdjaren toen ik met mijn honda camino'ke over de baan scheurde aan 30 km/u

----------


## Raimun

@ Neetje

professioneel werk Neetje , zo te zien !! 
heb je mooi voor elkaar gebokst !!

----------


## sietske763

echt KLASSE werk,
lijkt gloednieuw!!
he....zie ik t goed, je staat midden op een begraafplaats.....mag dat bij jullie?
hier dus echt niet....!!!

----------


## Neetje

Thnx all, 
Ik ben graag creatief, alleen komt er te weinig uit mijn handen. Zelfde met Photo designen, ligt n beetje aan mijn stemming. Me kop is een chaos dat het heel moeilijk is voor mij om de focus te houden, dingen te onthouden en vergeten hoe ik iets zou gaan maken (benieuwd of jullie snappen wat ik bedoel te zeggen, ik snap er zelf weinig meer van haha)

@sietske, ik weet niet of het mag, zet m gewoon neer in het zicht. Het is niet zo dat ik daar rondjes rij hoor. Het is n kleine en knusse begraafplaats  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

't is er wel rustig en niemand die je tegenspreekt, dat is nu wel cynisch hoor.... Bij ons mag je je bromfiets wel op het kerkhof zetten aan de ingang he.... en je mag zelfs met je hond op het kerkhof, ik kijk dan altijd wel dat hij nergens tegen gaat plassen hoor want dat vind ik niet kunnen.

----------


## Neetje

Idd ... 't is er altijd rustig, ik kom daar echt tot rust door even bij me ouders en oma te zijn.

----------


## sietske763

ik word er altijd verdrietig.....niets geen rust ofzo
daarom ga ik ook nooit meer....

ik geloof dat ik 3 jaar geleden voor t laatst bij het graf van mijn overleden man ben geweest

----------


## sietske763

o, nee, verkeerde post.....dit is een POSITIEF topic

----------


## Neetje

Ben er net weer geweest, nu voor de begrafenis van mijn tante ... kostte me moeite maar ben achteraf 'blij' dat ik toch gegaan ben. De dienst en de gang naar haar graf heb ik volbracht, maar de gelegenheid tot condoleren na dit alles trok ik niet en ben naar huis gegaan.
Gaat wel snel nu met de overlijdenissen van mijn familieleden ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Positieve ervaringen  :Big Grin:  ja een leuke site is dit, maar soms is het fijn om even te reageren op je vrienden hier...
Neetje: Prachtig geworden die Tomos en de kleuren rood/zwart ( I love it )  :Embarrassment: 
ik zag onmiddellijk de grafstenen...mooie plek voor een foto...een weldadige rust....
ik ga er regelmatig heen en bezoek dan 5 graven...soms neem ik kaarsje mee en steek ze dan aan...ik zie het als iets "positiefs".. :Smile: ..ik denk aan allen die daar liggen en ik heb mijn herrinneringen aan ze, dat is troostvol! maar ik heb ook een tijd gehad dat ik er niet heen ging omdat ik daar te verdrietig voor was...( begrijp ik Sietske)  :Embarrassment: 

mijn positieve ervaring is dat ik momenteel zie dat "mensen" meer voor elkaar over hebben in deze onrustige financiele tijden !!! men is behulpzamer na elkaar toe en dat is "goed" alles kon altijd, en nu moet iedereen geld inleveren....het belangrijkst is je Gezin, je Geliefden, de mensen om je heen waar je van "Houd".... einde betoog  :Big Grin:  fijne liefdevolle dag voor allen met minder pijn, minder stress, minder zorg... :Stick Out Tongue: ...
Knuffel voor degenen die het kunnen gebruiken... :Embarrassment:  Liefsssssssssss

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Ik draai het om, alles wat jij ons toegewenst hebt hierboven, wens ik jou ook toe.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

*Knuffel voor degenen die het kunnen gebruiken... Liefsssssssssss* 

@ Elisabeth .....
....die kan ik wel gebruiken hoor ...laat maar komen en kijk vooral niet op ééntje meer of minder !!!!  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder sluit ik mij aan bij de wensen van Jolanda ...
Voor ieder hier ....warme dagen in 't verschiet !!..geniet ervan ...

De Belgen zijn bij de gelukkigen !!...wij delen deze week met 'n feestdag ! :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> o, nee, verkeerde post.....dit is een POSITIEF topic


Sietske...
Het hoort ook bij de positieve ervaringen , als je voor jezelf keuzes kan/wil/durft maken.
Keuzes die jouw leven leefbaar maken ...
Voor ieder komt er altijd 'n moment dat je na bepaalde gebeurtenissen of ervaringen de draad terug kan opnemen ...
De keuze maken om die verwerkingstijd 'n kans te geven en te beleven ,is op zich 'n positieve ingesteldheid .
Zij geeft jou de mogelijkheid om de vrede in jezelf te vinden..de innerlijke stormen tot bedaren te brengen , door obstakels weg te werken ! 
Waar niets meer in de weg staat , richt 'n storm ook geen schade meer aan ! 
De zoete smaak van deze positieve ervaring proeven , is de beloning !! 
Groetjes...

----------


## sietske763

dank je Raimun,
ik heb het wel verwerkt hoor......
maar als ik die lange laan van de begraafplaats loop, haal ik de herinneringen in mijn hoofd hoe erg het was......en kan dit niet als iets moois ervaren...
dus JUIST om positief te blijven, ga ik dingen die mij niet goed doen, uit de weg..
en ik kan niets vinden uit een graf....uiteindelijk ga je erheen om te gedenken en dat kan ik thuis ook.
andere wegen op die begraafplaats vind ik wel mooi, dan ga ik de andere kant op wandelen...
en andere begraafplaatsten ga ik ook wel heen...
maar voor mij werkt het t allerbeste om dingen niet op te zoeken die mij weer naar t verleden laten gaan...en dat is geen vluchten voor de werkelijkheid...gewoon omdat ik weet hoe ik in elkaar zit...

----------


## christel1

Domste vraag van het jaar, ik was braambessen aan het plukken ; Is dat eetbaar mevrouw ???? Had echt zin om te zeggen, nee dat is niet eetbaar, enkel als confituur van de dieetwinkel of de biowinkel... totale oogst deze zomer al 6 kg... goed bezig zeker ?

----------


## jolanda27

> Domste vraag van het jaar, ik was braambessen aan het plukken ; Is dat eetbaar mevrouw ???? Had echt zin om te zeggen, nee dat is niet eetbaar, enkel als confituur van de dieetwinkel of de biowinkel... totale oogst deze zomer al 6 kg... goed bezig zeker ?


@ Christel, wat lekker, doet mij aan vroeger denken. Heb er heel wat geplukt en verorberd.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb al heel veel confituur gemaakt en er zit bijna nog 3kg in de vriezer, had geen potten meer om de confituur in te doen... En het is heel lekker, dat is tenminsten 50/50 vruchten en suiker want ik keek op een confituurpot en er stond op 50 % vruchten en langs de achterkant 67 % suiker... dat snap ik nu echt niet se hoe je dan aan 100 % kan komen :-) nooit leren tellen op school denk ik...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

mmm..... :Stick Out Tongue:  zelfgemaakte confituur lekker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zo kom je zeker weer een hele tijd toe. Ook ik maak geregeld confituur van dan van aardbeien.....



Van de week heb ik iets heel leuks/orgineels meegemaakt  :Big Grin: 


Ik kreeg van de week een berichtje van mijn dochter waar opstond: dit is een spel maar je mag wel geen vragen stellen  :Confused:  15 augustus postbode/streepjes/doos WELTERUSTEN MAMA!!


Dacht van wat heeft dit allemaal te betekenen? :Confused: 


Er belde de dag erna toen iemand aan ging opendoen en het was de postbode, maar ik had nog niets door. Hij zei: ik heb een doos voor u mevrouw. Ik zei: maar ik heb niet besteld  :Confused:  De doos dan maar aangepakt, want mijn naam stond erop, en boven toen opengedaan. En toen bleek dat er een bloesje met streepjes inzat  :Big Grin:  en een handcrème die mijn dochter had besteld bij zolando voor mijn moederdag. Is dat nu geen orgineel cadeau  :Stick Out Tongue:  Op dat vlak heb ik echt een schat van een kind. 


Mijn dag kon weeral niet meer stuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: ha,ha....ik zie het helemaal voor mij....jij (dodito) doet de deur open nadat er gebeld is...lalalalalalalala...oeps...pakje  :Big Grin:  wat een "verrassing" 

wat een geweldig lief en ontroerend lief gebaar van je dochter... :Stick Out Tongue:  ach dat kan toch ook niet anders dan met zo'n lieve mams?????  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

geniet ervan lieverd....Adios.....
Liefsssss x Elisa

----------


## christel1

Heel tof van je dochter hoor, hier vieren ze dat niet 15 augustus maar bij jullie in Antwerpen wel. En ook zo moeder zo dochter he, jij bent ook zo'n lieve vrouw. Mijn dochter is op reis met haar papa en zijn vriendin, ze zijn naar Portugal en daarna is ze een weekje thuis en vertrekt met haar vriend naar Calpe, naar het appartement van de grootouders, ik zal ze niet veel zien deze maand hoor, ik ga ze toch heel hard missen dan.

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja toch echt lief van haar hé vind ik ook  :Big Grin:  ach, is echt wel een schatje hoor mijn dochter. Ze heeft wel haar moeilijke jaren gehad, maar dat is bij elke puber toch. Gisteren had ze haar laatste dag op werk en nu heeft ze nog een paar dagen voor als het schooljaar begint se  :Embarrassment: 


@Christeltje,

Ja bij ons word dat gevierd alé gevierd dan kopen we iets kleins voor ons moeder. Ja en dat is normaal dat je ze gaat missen hé. Maar wetende dat ze het goed heeft.......geeft je toch een gevoel fijn gevoel hé  :Smile:  En merci voor complimentje hé  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh leuk topic, leuk om te lezen waar iedereen blij mee is of waar iedereen blij van wordt!

Zaterdag was het heerlijk weer en heb ik als vrijwilliger meegeholpen op een festival, de sfeer was fantastisch. Er was geen water aanwezig voor koffie ofzo, dus ik bij een van de buurtbewoners vragen of ik water mocht hebben en natuurijk mocht dat, 2 jerrycans vol zelfs, echt super en later ging een colllega nog weer terug bij diezelfde mensen, heb ze maar drinken aangeboden toen ze kwamen kijken  :Big Grin: 
Voor een ieder die eens wat leuks wil zien, ga naar een kindercircus (hier is dat Santelli) want die kids doen zo hun best en is echt leuk om te zien!
Meest positieve voor mij op het moment zijn de vlindertjes in mijn buik  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Zonet de brievenbus leeg gemaakt en wat stak erin de belastingbrief!!! Ik die heel voorzichtig opengedaan  :EEK!:  omdat we elk jaar opnieuw meestal heel veel moeten betalen, nu dit jaar voor het EERST terug gekregen...... :Big Grin:  wat ben ik blij  :Stick Out Tongue:  Natuurlijk hoe kon het anders met mijn inkomen dat we moesten betalen  :Confused:  ik had het minimum. Natuurlijk zijn we nu ook getrouwd dat scheelt ook wat. Maar de centen komen in ieder geval goed van pas voor ons nieuwe woning binnenkort. HAPPY...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh dat is positief nieuws Do, kan jij wel gebruiken, super!


Ik heb afgelopen week in belgie heel veel positieve ervaringen opgedaan, maakt dat ik terug wil en ook terug ga. Lieve mensen, leuke sfeer, veel dingen gedaan  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja hé vind ik ook  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Leuk te horen dat je je in België goed kan vermaken  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Do,

Hardstikke fijn voor je. Dat kunnen jullie goed gebruiken. 
Ben blij voor je.  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn pap kwam gister thuis, riep "ah super!" en gaf me een dikke knuffel... ik had de keuken schoongemaakt, doe ik wel vaker, maar normaal hoor ik daar niks over, dus dit was zeer positief!

----------


## jolanda27

> Mijn pap kwam gister thuis, riep "ah super!" en gaf me een dikke knuffel... ik had de keuken schoongemaakt, doe ik wel vaker, maar normaal hoor ik daar niks over, dus dit was zeer positief!


@ Luuss,
Fijn voor je, zie je, het wordt echt wel gewaardeerd.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: jou pap is enorm "blij" met zo'n geweldige dochter....als jij dagen weg bent geweest dan moeten jou vader en je broertje zelf kok spelen en dan zullen ze lekker de boel hebben "versmeerd"  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus jou paps kon jou inspanning zeer waarderen...een knuffel is zeer verdiend en Liefdevol..... :Embarrassment: 

Dag meissie....alle goeds.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

We koken hier wel allemaal hoor, en pap helpt met schoonmaken in het weekend, maar idd scheelt toch wel als ik er ook ben... zeker als ze macaronisaus in de keuken laten ontploffen of haarverf in de badkamer, smeerpoetsen hier ook  :Wink:  Maar krijg vrij weinig een schouderklopje, dus hier was ik wel heel blij mee  :Smile: 

Vanavond even alle sores van mij afdansen, tijdens opening van een van mijn favo kroegen (zijn verhuist naar andere locatie), zal positief worden  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Positieve ervaringen..... :Wink: 

Wil je het horen? oke een klein verhaaltje....gistermorgen deed de lift het weer eens niet in mijn flatgebouw en toen ik belde werd er werk van gemaakt en "leek" de lift weer in orde...
gistermiddag was ik op pad met mijn tante na het ziekenhuis toe en ik kwam laat thuis tegen 18.00 uur...tot mijn afgrijzen deed de lift het "weer" niet....om een lang verhaal kort te maken...ik was "boos" en strijdlustig....'s morgens al toen ik na mijn eigen huisarts ging en 's avonds omdat ik overal heen moest bellen en ik in moest spreken via voice mail van de telefoons van de woningbouw etc....hahahahaha ik was Witheet.... :Mad:  dat gezeik altijd met die lift....maar enfin dat heeft een reden natuurlijk dat begrijp je wel...we hebben nog een oude zeer krakende lift die ook te vaak kapot gaat...pfffffffffff... :Big Grin: ....het positieve vond ik eigenlijk dat ik plotseling werd doorverbonden met een vrouw met een "Belgisch" accent...Geweldig wat een lieverd....welnu ik heb haar even gesproken en ik heb gezegd dat het stomme hollanders zijn die sommige dingen verhinderen om te doen etc....we hebben samen gelachen....dat vond ik even een "positief" moment om met iemand te spreken met "fatsoen" ...de meesten mensen luisteren niet allemaal goed naar je verhaal en daar wordt ik zeer boos om...of arrogant als ze willens en wetens onbeschoft doen...dan is het "oorlog" voor mij...hahahahaha niet met een pistooltje hoor...pief paf poef, weg met de boef...hahahaha ... :Big Grin:  

de lift gaan ze "vandaag" aan werken....het komt goed.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

De Belgen zijn de slechtsten nog niet , zelfs die met 'n Belgisch accent niet !  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is het maar net Raimun.....ik vindt over het algemeen gesproken als ik dat zo mag zeggen, de Belgen een beschaafd en fatsoenlijk en nette mensen, daar kunnen sommige Hollanders nog van leren met hun onbehoorlijke gedrag.... :Big Grin: 

fijne dag Raimun.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Dat is zeker een positieve ervaring en hopelijk wordt het probleem zo snel mogelijk echt opgelost!
En wat je zegt over Belgen versus Nederlanders, sinds mijn vakantie in Belgie ben ik het daar helemaal mee eens  :Smile: 

@ Raimun,
Dat accent is best schattig hoor  :Wink: 

Positieve ervaring: 
* Ik ben hier na lange afwezigheid weer langzaamaan bezig om bij te lezen en te reageren en ik zie weer meer activiteit in de rubrieken die ik tot nu toe heb gehad, stemt positief om lekker verder te gaan met de rest van de site (Elisa, dank voor compliment elders!)
* Ik werd gister gebeld of ik vrijwillige gastvrouw wou zijn op een festival hier in de stad in oktober, eerdere keren als vrijwilliger op festivals waren me prima bevallen dus dat ga ik nu leuk weer doen  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben helemaal blij met mijn aparte leesbril. Is veel rustiger en prettiger voor mijn ogen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Heeft er niemand meer positieve ervaringen?

Dan zal ik maar een duit in het zakje doen. Ik hoef niet meer af te vallen, zoals zoveel mensen in het begin van het nieuwe jaar doen, want ik ben al een hele tijd op een gezond gewicht. Dat vind ik zelf behoorlijk positief.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Heeft er niemand meer positieve ervaringen?
> 
> Dan zal ik maar een duit in het zakje doen. Ik hoef niet meer af te vallen, zoals zoveel mensen in het begin van het nieuwe jaar doen, want ik ben al een hele tijd op een gezond gewicht. Dat vind ik zelf behoorlijk positief.


Als je dat in het begin van het jaar doet ...kan je dat voor de rest van dat jaar weer vergeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  !!

Niet te min vind ik het voor jou fantastisch als jij je zo positief voelt ...

"" 'n gezonde geest , in 'n gezond lichaam ..met gezond gewicht !!! ""...
..wat moet je je nog meer wensen ..voor 2013 ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gefeliciteerd Jolanda..ontzettend knap want er is moed voor nodig om dit te volbrengen evenals roken, alcohol etc.... :Wink: 

in 2013 valt er nog heel veel te wensen... :Embarrassment: 

op 1e Kerstdag 's morgens vroeg nadat ik Bhody heb uitgelaten vond ik bij terugkomst eten op een plastic bordje met nog meer plastic eromheen op de grond op de rubberen mat!!!!! het kwam van de oostenrijkse buurvrouw een paar flatjes op de galerij verder!!!! zelfgemaakte salade...dit vond ik zo Liefdevol dat ik het 's avonds in mijn uppie heb opgegeten met een glas wijn erbij.... :Smile:  geen ander kerstdiner voor mij...het was genoeg....ook had zij mij al zelfgemaakte kerstkoekjes cadeau gedaan, pompoensoep afgegeven en haar zoon bracht zelf gemaakte appelflap/oliebol en nog iets met oud/nieuw....heel erg lief, dat heb ik ten zeerste gewaardeerd...erg positief dus in deze voor mij moeilijke tijd...ik heb haar uiteraard een dikke zoen gegeven en dat bloemetje komt later.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Sommige lichamelijke letsels hebben ook hun positieve kanten hé Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, wat ontzettend lief van die oostenrijkse mevrouw. Zo zie je maar weer, je bent alom geliefd.  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth...
"" *Wie goed doet , goed ontmoet !! ""*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Even een mindfulness tip:

WIM? Handige afkorting voor;
Wat is het probleem?
Is het belangrijk?
Maak je niet druk. 

Best handig om te gebruiken zo af en toe.
Nog een waardevolle afkorting; NIVEA (ken je die bekende blauwe cremepotten, mag eigenlijk geen reclame maken) kun je als geheugensteuntje gebruiken voor:
NIET INVULLEN VOOR EEN ANDER. 

Allemaal positieve gedachten.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

je zal maar wim heten, dan word je nooit serieus genomen worden :P

----------


## jolanda27

> je zal maar wim heten, dan word je nooit serieus genomen worden :P


@ Neetje, je moet dat meer als geheugensteuntje zien voor de 3 vragen. (anders vergeet je het weer heel gauw, zo ook met nivea). Je hoeft er natuurlijk niets mee te doen.
Maar voor sommige mensen kan het helpen.

----------


## Neetje

Ik maakte maar een dolletje, mijn doopnaam is Wim  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik maakte maar een dolletje, mijn doopnaam is Wim


O, zo zie je maar. Gelukkig, ik dacht dat ik je beledigd had.  :Smile:  Dat is natuurlijk het nadeel hiervan. Je kunt nooit de intonatie van een boodschap meekrijgen. Ik bedoel het goed, en soms wordt het heel anders uitgelegt. Maar bij deze is het weer rechtgezet. 
Leuke naam trouwens, Wim. Tegenwoordig heb je soms van die vreemde namen, dat ik denk; je zult maar zo heten.

----------


## Raimun

..nog 'n geheugensteuntje......
*KISS* ... Keep it simple stupid ......kan ook / ..Keep it short and simple ...je kiest maar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## jolanda27

Soms zit het mee, mijn schoonmoeder mag morgen terug naar het verzorgingstehuis. Het gaat onverwacht toch ineens beter.  :Big Grin:  Ze zal wel rustig aan moeten doen. 
Een hele lading medicijnen erbij. Voor het hart, de longen etc. Nu maar duimen dat het goed gaat.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig goed nieuws Jolanda van je schoonmama....ik wens haar een "goed" herstel toe, en jullie wat meer rust!!! :Big Grin: 

IK moest wel lachen hierboven, het gezegde van "jou" Jolanda en Neetje die daar droog op antwoord....woehaaaaaaaaa lekker gortdroog dat commentaar....oke ik ga/probeer te onthouden het thema: WIM, (zonder Neetje)  :Big Grin:  en NIVEA (niet als creme) maar geheugensteuntjes...beide vindt ik ze ijzersterk, daar kan ik nog wel van leren....Dank je wel...

mijn doopnaam is Elisabeth Neetje... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

dank je Raimun,
ik heb het wel verwerkt hoor......
maar als ik die lange laan van de begraafplaats loop, haal ik de herinneringen in mijn hoofd hoe erg het was......en kan dit niet als iets moois ervaren...
dus JUIST om positief te blijven, ga ik dingen die mij niet goed doen, uit de weg..
en ik kan niets vinden uit een graf....uiteindelijk ga je erheen om te gedenken en dat kan ik thuis ook.
andere wegen op die begraafplaats vind ik wel mooi, dan ga ik de andere kant op wandelen...
en andere begraafplaatsten ga ik ook wel heen...
maar voor mij werkt het t allerbeste om dingen niet op te zoeken die mij weer naar t verleden laten gaan...en dat is geen vluchten voor de werkelijkheid...gewoon omdat ik weet hoe ik in elkaar zit...

----------


## christel1

Domste vraag van het jaar, ik was braambessen aan het plukken ; Is dat eetbaar mevrouw ???? Had echt zin om te zeggen, nee dat is niet eetbaar, enkel als confituur van de dieetwinkel of de biowinkel... totale oogst deze zomer al 6 kg... goed bezig zeker ?

----------


## jolanda27

> Domste vraag van het jaar, ik was braambessen aan het plukken ; Is dat eetbaar mevrouw ???? Had echt zin om te zeggen, nee dat is niet eetbaar, enkel als confituur van de dieetwinkel of de biowinkel... totale oogst deze zomer al 6 kg... goed bezig zeker ?


@ Christel, wat lekker, doet mij aan vroeger denken. Heb er heel wat geplukt en verorberd.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb al heel veel confituur gemaakt en er zit bijna nog 3kg in de vriezer, had geen potten meer om de confituur in te doen... En het is heel lekker, dat is tenminsten 50/50 vruchten en suiker want ik keek op een confituurpot en er stond op 50 % vruchten en langs de achterkant 67 % suiker... dat snap ik nu echt niet se hoe je dan aan 100 % kan komen :-) nooit leren tellen op school denk ik...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

mmm..... :Stick Out Tongue:  zelfgemaakte confituur lekker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zo kom je zeker weer een hele tijd toe. Ook ik maak geregeld confituur van dan van aardbeien.....



Van de week heb ik iets heel leuks/orgineels meegemaakt  :Big Grin: 


Ik kreeg van de week een berichtje van mijn dochter waar opstond: dit is een spel maar je mag wel geen vragen stellen  :Confused:  15 augustus postbode/streepjes/doos WELTERUSTEN MAMA!!


Dacht van wat heeft dit allemaal te betekenen? :Confused: 


Er belde de dag erna toen iemand aan ging opendoen en het was de postbode, maar ik had nog niets door. Hij zei: ik heb een doos voor u mevrouw. Ik zei: maar ik heb niet besteld  :Confused:  De doos dan maar aangepakt, want mijn naam stond erop, en boven toen opengedaan. En toen bleek dat er een bloesje met streepjes inzat  :Big Grin:  en een handcrème die mijn dochter had besteld bij zolando voor mijn moederdag. Is dat nu geen orgineel cadeau  :Stick Out Tongue:  Op dat vlak heb ik echt een schat van een kind. 


Mijn dag kon weeral niet meer stuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: ha,ha....ik zie het helemaal voor mij....jij (dodito) doet de deur open nadat er gebeld is...lalalalalalalala...oeps...pakje  :Big Grin:  wat een "verrassing" 

wat een geweldig lief en ontroerend lief gebaar van je dochter... :Stick Out Tongue:  ach dat kan toch ook niet anders dan met zo'n lieve mams?????  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

geniet ervan lieverd....Adios.....
Liefsssss x Elisa

----------


## christel1

Heel tof van je dochter hoor, hier vieren ze dat niet 15 augustus maar bij jullie in Antwerpen wel. En ook zo moeder zo dochter he, jij bent ook zo'n lieve vrouw. Mijn dochter is op reis met haar papa en zijn vriendin, ze zijn naar Portugal en daarna is ze een weekje thuis en vertrekt met haar vriend naar Calpe, naar het appartement van de grootouders, ik zal ze niet veel zien deze maand hoor, ik ga ze toch heel hard missen dan.

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja toch echt lief van haar hé vind ik ook  :Big Grin:  ach, is echt wel een schatje hoor mijn dochter. Ze heeft wel haar moeilijke jaren gehad, maar dat is bij elke puber toch. Gisteren had ze haar laatste dag op werk en nu heeft ze nog een paar dagen voor als het schooljaar begint se  :Embarrassment: 


@Christeltje,

Ja bij ons word dat gevierd alé gevierd dan kopen we iets kleins voor ons moeder. Ja en dat is normaal dat je ze gaat missen hé. Maar wetende dat ze het goed heeft.......geeft je toch een gevoel fijn gevoel hé  :Smile:  En merci voor complimentje hé  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh leuk topic, leuk om te lezen waar iedereen blij mee is of waar iedereen blij van wordt!

Zaterdag was het heerlijk weer en heb ik als vrijwilliger meegeholpen op een festival, de sfeer was fantastisch. Er was geen water aanwezig voor koffie ofzo, dus ik bij een van de buurtbewoners vragen of ik water mocht hebben en natuurijk mocht dat, 2 jerrycans vol zelfs, echt super en later ging een colllega nog weer terug bij diezelfde mensen, heb ze maar drinken aangeboden toen ze kwamen kijken  :Big Grin: 
Voor een ieder die eens wat leuks wil zien, ga naar een kindercircus (hier is dat Santelli) want die kids doen zo hun best en is echt leuk om te zien!
Meest positieve voor mij op het moment zijn de vlindertjes in mijn buik  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Zonet de brievenbus leeg gemaakt en wat stak erin de belastingbrief!!! Ik die heel voorzichtig opengedaan  :EEK!:  omdat we elk jaar opnieuw meestal heel veel moeten betalen, nu dit jaar voor het EERST terug gekregen...... :Big Grin:  wat ben ik blij  :Stick Out Tongue:  Natuurlijk hoe kon het anders met mijn inkomen dat we moesten betalen  :Confused:  ik had het minimum. Natuurlijk zijn we nu ook getrouwd dat scheelt ook wat. Maar de centen komen in ieder geval goed van pas voor ons nieuwe woning binnenkort. HAPPY...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh dat is positief nieuws Do, kan jij wel gebruiken, super!


Ik heb afgelopen week in belgie heel veel positieve ervaringen opgedaan, maakt dat ik terug wil en ook terug ga. Lieve mensen, leuke sfeer, veel dingen gedaan  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja hé vind ik ook  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Leuk te horen dat je je in België goed kan vermaken  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Do,

Hardstikke fijn voor je. Dat kunnen jullie goed gebruiken. 
Ben blij voor je.  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn pap kwam gister thuis, riep "ah super!" en gaf me een dikke knuffel... ik had de keuken schoongemaakt, doe ik wel vaker, maar normaal hoor ik daar niks over, dus dit was zeer positief!

----------


## jolanda27

> Mijn pap kwam gister thuis, riep "ah super!" en gaf me een dikke knuffel... ik had de keuken schoongemaakt, doe ik wel vaker, maar normaal hoor ik daar niks over, dus dit was zeer positief!


@ Luuss,
Fijn voor je, zie je, het wordt echt wel gewaardeerd.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: jou pap is enorm "blij" met zo'n geweldige dochter....als jij dagen weg bent geweest dan moeten jou vader en je broertje zelf kok spelen en dan zullen ze lekker de boel hebben "versmeerd"  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus jou paps kon jou inspanning zeer waarderen...een knuffel is zeer verdiend en Liefdevol..... :Embarrassment: 

Dag meissie....alle goeds.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

We koken hier wel allemaal hoor, en pap helpt met schoonmaken in het weekend, maar idd scheelt toch wel als ik er ook ben... zeker als ze macaronisaus in de keuken laten ontploffen of haarverf in de badkamer, smeerpoetsen hier ook  :Wink:  Maar krijg vrij weinig een schouderklopje, dus hier was ik wel heel blij mee  :Smile: 

Vanavond even alle sores van mij afdansen, tijdens opening van een van mijn favo kroegen (zijn verhuist naar andere locatie), zal positief worden  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Positieve ervaringen..... :Wink: 

Wil je het horen? oke een klein verhaaltje....gistermorgen deed de lift het weer eens niet in mijn flatgebouw en toen ik belde werd er werk van gemaakt en "leek" de lift weer in orde...
gistermiddag was ik op pad met mijn tante na het ziekenhuis toe en ik kwam laat thuis tegen 18.00 uur...tot mijn afgrijzen deed de lift het "weer" niet....om een lang verhaal kort te maken...ik was "boos" en strijdlustig....'s morgens al toen ik na mijn eigen huisarts ging en 's avonds omdat ik overal heen moest bellen en ik in moest spreken via voice mail van de telefoons van de woningbouw etc....hahahahaha ik was Witheet.... :Mad:  dat gezeik altijd met die lift....maar enfin dat heeft een reden natuurlijk dat begrijp je wel...we hebben nog een oude zeer krakende lift die ook te vaak kapot gaat...pfffffffffff... :Big Grin: ....het positieve vond ik eigenlijk dat ik plotseling werd doorverbonden met een vrouw met een "Belgisch" accent...Geweldig wat een lieverd....welnu ik heb haar even gesproken en ik heb gezegd dat het stomme hollanders zijn die sommige dingen verhinderen om te doen etc....we hebben samen gelachen....dat vond ik even een "positief" moment om met iemand te spreken met "fatsoen" ...de meesten mensen luisteren niet allemaal goed naar je verhaal en daar wordt ik zeer boos om...of arrogant als ze willens en wetens onbeschoft doen...dan is het "oorlog" voor mij...hahahahaha niet met een pistooltje hoor...pief paf poef, weg met de boef...hahahaha ... :Big Grin:  

de lift gaan ze "vandaag" aan werken....het komt goed.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

De Belgen zijn de slechtsten nog niet , zelfs die met 'n Belgisch accent niet !  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is het maar net Raimun.....ik vindt over het algemeen gesproken als ik dat zo mag zeggen, de Belgen een beschaafd en fatsoenlijk en nette mensen, daar kunnen sommige Hollanders nog van leren met hun onbehoorlijke gedrag.... :Big Grin: 

fijne dag Raimun.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Dat is zeker een positieve ervaring en hopelijk wordt het probleem zo snel mogelijk echt opgelost!
En wat je zegt over Belgen versus Nederlanders, sinds mijn vakantie in Belgie ben ik het daar helemaal mee eens  :Smile: 

@ Raimun,
Dat accent is best schattig hoor  :Wink: 

Positieve ervaring: 
* Ik ben hier na lange afwezigheid weer langzaamaan bezig om bij te lezen en te reageren en ik zie weer meer activiteit in de rubrieken die ik tot nu toe heb gehad, stemt positief om lekker verder te gaan met de rest van de site (Elisa, dank voor compliment elders!)
* Ik werd gister gebeld of ik vrijwillige gastvrouw wou zijn op een festival hier in de stad in oktober, eerdere keren als vrijwilliger op festivals waren me prima bevallen dus dat ga ik nu leuk weer doen  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben helemaal blij met mijn aparte leesbril. Is veel rustiger en prettiger voor mijn ogen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Heeft er niemand meer positieve ervaringen?

Dan zal ik maar een duit in het zakje doen. Ik hoef niet meer af te vallen, zoals zoveel mensen in het begin van het nieuwe jaar doen, want ik ben al een hele tijd op een gezond gewicht. Dat vind ik zelf behoorlijk positief.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Heeft er niemand meer positieve ervaringen?
> 
> Dan zal ik maar een duit in het zakje doen. Ik hoef niet meer af te vallen, zoals zoveel mensen in het begin van het nieuwe jaar doen, want ik ben al een hele tijd op een gezond gewicht. Dat vind ik zelf behoorlijk positief.


Als je dat in het begin van het jaar doet ...kan je dat voor de rest van dat jaar weer vergeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  !!

Niet te min vind ik het voor jou fantastisch als jij je zo positief voelt ...

"" 'n gezonde geest , in 'n gezond lichaam ..met gezond gewicht !!! ""...
..wat moet je je nog meer wensen ..voor 2013 ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gefeliciteerd Jolanda..ontzettend knap want er is moed voor nodig om dit te volbrengen evenals roken, alcohol etc.... :Wink: 

in 2013 valt er nog heel veel te wensen... :Embarrassment: 

op 1e Kerstdag 's morgens vroeg nadat ik Bhody heb uitgelaten vond ik bij terugkomst eten op een plastic bordje met nog meer plastic eromheen op de grond op de rubberen mat!!!!! het kwam van de oostenrijkse buurvrouw een paar flatjes op de galerij verder!!!! zelfgemaakte salade...dit vond ik zo Liefdevol dat ik het 's avonds in mijn uppie heb opgegeten met een glas wijn erbij.... :Smile:  geen ander kerstdiner voor mij...het was genoeg....ook had zij mij al zelfgemaakte kerstkoekjes cadeau gedaan, pompoensoep afgegeven en haar zoon bracht zelf gemaakte appelflap/oliebol en nog iets met oud/nieuw....heel erg lief, dat heb ik ten zeerste gewaardeerd...erg positief dus in deze voor mij moeilijke tijd...ik heb haar uiteraard een dikke zoen gegeven en dat bloemetje komt later.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Sommige lichamelijke letsels hebben ook hun positieve kanten hé Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, wat ontzettend lief van die oostenrijkse mevrouw. Zo zie je maar weer, je bent alom geliefd.  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth...
"" *Wie goed doet , goed ontmoet !! ""*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Even een mindfulness tip:

WIM? Handige afkorting voor;
Wat is het probleem?
Is het belangrijk?
Maak je niet druk. 

Best handig om te gebruiken zo af en toe.
Nog een waardevolle afkorting; NIVEA (ken je die bekende blauwe cremepotten, mag eigenlijk geen reclame maken) kun je als geheugensteuntje gebruiken voor:
NIET INVULLEN VOOR EEN ANDER. 

Allemaal positieve gedachten.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

je zal maar wim heten, dan word je nooit serieus genomen worden :P

----------


## jolanda27

> je zal maar wim heten, dan word je nooit serieus genomen worden :P


@ Neetje, je moet dat meer als geheugensteuntje zien voor de 3 vragen. (anders vergeet je het weer heel gauw, zo ook met nivea). Je hoeft er natuurlijk niets mee te doen.
Maar voor sommige mensen kan het helpen.

----------


## Neetje

Ik maakte maar een dolletje, mijn doopnaam is Wim  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik maakte maar een dolletje, mijn doopnaam is Wim


O, zo zie je maar. Gelukkig, ik dacht dat ik je beledigd had.  :Smile:  Dat is natuurlijk het nadeel hiervan. Je kunt nooit de intonatie van een boodschap meekrijgen. Ik bedoel het goed, en soms wordt het heel anders uitgelegt. Maar bij deze is het weer rechtgezet. 
Leuke naam trouwens, Wim. Tegenwoordig heb je soms van die vreemde namen, dat ik denk; je zult maar zo heten.

----------


## Raimun

..nog 'n geheugensteuntje......
*KISS* ... Keep it simple stupid ......kan ook / ..Keep it short and simple ...je kiest maar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## jolanda27

Soms zit het mee, mijn schoonmoeder mag morgen terug naar het verzorgingstehuis. Het gaat onverwacht toch ineens beter.  :Big Grin:  Ze zal wel rustig aan moeten doen. 
Een hele lading medicijnen erbij. Voor het hart, de longen etc. Nu maar duimen dat het goed gaat.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig goed nieuws Jolanda van je schoonmama....ik wens haar een "goed" herstel toe, en jullie wat meer rust!!! :Big Grin: 

IK moest wel lachen hierboven, het gezegde van "jou" Jolanda en Neetje die daar droog op antwoord....woehaaaaaaaaa lekker gortdroog dat commentaar....oke ik ga/probeer te onthouden het thema: WIM, (zonder Neetje)  :Big Grin:  en NIVEA (niet als creme) maar geheugensteuntjes...beide vindt ik ze ijzersterk, daar kan ik nog wel van leren....Dank je wel...

mijn doopnaam is Elisabeth Neetje... :Embarrassment:

----------

